# PPK/s Thoughts



## smschulz (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I can't say I love my PPK/s but I want to. I do love the size and the sexy style. It is pretty accurate up to 10 yards ~ accuracy falls off at 15 yards and beyond. The sights kind of suck. I am not happy with the stove piping and the stiff slide action. However, I will never sell this gun. It is mysterious about it's appeal. It is not the perfect gun but for some reason I like it despite it's imperfectons.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have heard that if you get the barrel throated, it becomes much more reliable - in fact, from what I have read, it's a must for the older Walthers. Supposedly, this issue has been fixed w/ the newer S&W imports. 

I don't like the S&W versions of the PPK, though - there is a huge text billboard down the sides of those...


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

smschulz said:


> Well I can't say I love my PPK/s but I want to. I do love the size and the sexy style. It is pretty accurate up to 10 yards ~ accuracy falls off at 15 yards and beyond. The sights kind of suck. I am not happy with the stove piping and the stiff slide action. However, I will never sell this gun. It is mysterious about it's appeal. It is not the perfect gun but for some reason I like it despite it's imperfectons.


Its a SD pocket pistol not for 15+yds gunfights. Judge might have a hard time with that. 
Now is this a new S&W or a used gun. Shouldn't be any stove pipes unless new and still breaking in or your limpwristing a little. Remember these are a Blowback action and if you a little weak wristed you will screw up the action and get a ........... New Can take up to 500 rounds before starts working If used need to find out why. Recoil springs are 20 lbs and pulling slide is somthing you get use to.

I have a old Interarms and it feeds what ever I want to shoot (I don't do reloads) as long as its good factory ammo. I just laid away a 2nd PPK/S that was a back up/off duty for Ky State Police I still trying to pin down years of issue. It has a even better trigger than my PPK/S . I hope it is as relieable as mine . I carry Corbon for SD It a might hotter than the other stuff and I belive will handle the job.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I recently acquired a stainless PPK/S made by S&W, but 
haven't had time to fire it enough to break it in. I've only
put 100 rounds through it so far. It seems accurate
enough for what it is intended, that is, close serious social
work. 

I'll let you know, if I remember, how it preforms after a 
few hundred more round have been fired through the
gun.


----------

